# Istanbul nightlife in winter



## InternationalExpat2013 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey guys!

I'm living in istanbul at the moment but have some friends who are coming down around end of december or early january. I know there is a huge street party in a lot of areas for new years eve but I was wondering what were the other clubs/bars that were good to go to around that time? - Not just new years eve but winter in general.

It seems that all the top venues - place like anjelique, reina, etc seem to be summer venues and are only open on a smaller scale in the winter and are pretty much outdoors.

What are the good/fancy/buzzing places to go in winter when its cold outside?

Thanks!


----------



## fth (Nov 20, 2013)

i know some club&bar for winter 
360 taksim& moda,jolly joker taksim,mojo beyoglu and maybe supper ortakoy
hope this helps.


----------

